# Chance may have just saved my life!



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I was upstairs an hour ago with Chance and had the front door open and the screen door was locked. I heard a click as if someone was trying to open the screen door, Chance went flying down the stairs barking and there was a very tall 16-17 yr old male at the door. chance was going nuts and he wanted to know if I wanted my lawn mowed. Hmmm, it was just mowed this morning and he had no lawnmower!!!!! Chance lunged again at the door screen at this kids face and he did not even flinch. I quickly said no and shut the door and locked it and called the police. they agreed he was trying to get into my house. I am still upset, but if chance had not been here, he might have cut the screen and unlocked the door. chance just got a nice Doggie Paws ice cream for protecting mom! I don't even want to think about what might have happened if I did not have Chance!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good boy Chance! Glad you're ok


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank God Chance was there for you! That made my hands sweat just reading it! Big hugs to you, and please give Chance a big hug for me!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Lots of hugs for Chance for sure today! I saw the kid go by my house again on his bike 5 minutes after the police were here so called them back and told them which way he was going and gave them a better description of his clothing. Good grief. Hope they catch him before he tries to go into someone elses home.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm glad everyone is ok. 
Chance gets a big thumbs up for this one and, if my vote counts for anything, I vote for TWO ice cream treats.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Way to go Chance!!! Glad you are ok lisgie.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Good Job Chance! Ice Cream for the best security system possible.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

good boy Chance! creepy kid.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

Extra hugs and cookies for Chance!


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

All your hard work with Chance's health and he pays you back in a huge way with his huge heart. It just goes to show what an amazing relationship dogs and their people have -- both directions. I am so glad you are safe. Way to go Chance!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow. That is scary! Great job Chance!! Way to protect mom!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

That's very scary. Somebody actually tried to break into my house around christmas time, but my other dog, Banjo, didn't let that happen. We called the police, and the suspect was the one who actually broke into my friends house, and stole their presents, and cut some he left all open. If it wasn't for their Lab, Ginger, the dude would have taken everything!! Anyways, good boy Chance for protecting your mother!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow, very scary incident. Good job Chance. Makes you wonder why the kid didn't flinch though.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Good job.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

What a GOOD BOY!!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, good job Chance! Thank God nothing bad happened!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, his not flinching kind of spooked me. He did look pretty wide eyed when Chance tried to bite his face through the screen though. Then he had the nerve to say "nice dog" before I shut the door. Needless to say, will have the security system armed when I go to bed. Just hope I remember to turn it off when I let him out at 3 am. forgot once and the alarm scared me half silly! I am so proud of my boy today!!!!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

lisgje said:


> Yeah, his not flinching kind of spooked me. He did look pretty wide eyed when Chance tried to bite his face through the screen though. Then he had the nerve to say "nice dog" before I shut the door. Needless to say, will have the security system armed when I go to bed. Just hope I remember to turn it off when I let him out at 3 am. forgot once and the alarm scared me half silly! I am so proud of my boy today!!!!


 
That's very creepy. It's a good thing that Chance was there!!


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Way to go Chance! Great instinct!!!!


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow scary! Glad chance was there!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Good Boy Chance!!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wasn't your house broken in to by teenagers not to long ago?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

You have every right to be proud of your handsome boy, he did a really, really, great job today. :thumbup: On a good job Chance.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't know if it was teenagers, but yes, my house was broken into in February while Chance was in his crate. He was having none of that again yesterday! I think he would have attacked this kid if he came in the house. No, don't think it, know it!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So the person who broke into your house was never caught? Do you think this could have been the same person/people?


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Gosh, I hope not. The thing that has made me really upset is after telling people that I noticed this kid when I was unloading groceries 1/2 hour before this happened and that he obviously saw I was home and alone (I did not mention that on the original post as initially did not think about it till my friends thought he might have been watching me). That scares me more than anything. Have had people say to me that he probably had more than simple burglary in mind. That terrifies me. This neighborhood never used to be like this. Scary to say the least. Most burglars will not try to go into a home that they know someone is in, so, since he knew I was home, that has me on edge. the police never got back to me if they found him, as I assume if they had, they would have asked me to identify him. so he is probably still around. Needless to say, I am being very diligent and have a rifle in my room. Paranoid a bit, yes I am.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lisgje said:


> Gosh, I hope not. The thing that has made me really upset is after telling people that I noticed this kid when I was unloading groceries 1/2 hour before this happened and that he obviously saw I was home and alone (I did not mention that on the original post as initially did not think about it till my friends thought he might have been watching me). That scares me more than anything. Have had people say to me that he probably had more than simple burglary in mind. That terrifies me. This neighborhood never used to be like this. Scary to say the least. Most burglars will not try to go into a home that they know someone is in, so, since he knew I was home, that has me on edge. the police never got back to me if they found him, as I assume if they had, they would have asked me to identify him. so he is probably still around. Needless to say, I am being very diligent and have a rifle in my room. Paranoid a bit, yes I am.


 

thats very scary. I keep a baseball bat next to my bed. and sadly until i get around to organizing my room a bit better, Riley continues sleeping downstairs in his crate and we havent tested Shasta out of her crate at night without me being awake. I dont blame you for being paranoid and freaked! I would be too!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Stella's Mom said:


> Wow, very scary incident. Good job Chance. Makes you wonder why the kid didn't flinch though.


Drugs?


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Was thinking drugs as well. He did not flinch when chance was trying to get at him and would have torn his face off if not for the screen on the door. He did not back up at all but was wide eyed and just plain freaked me out. The thing that scares me the most right now is the fact that the police never came back after that and makes me think they did not find him, otherwise, would they not have asked me to ID him if they caught him? I keep my eyes open all the time when I am out in front of my house anyway, but more diligent since saturday. Hate living in a constant state of fear. What if he tries to come back? Doubt it since he now knows Chane will rip his face off if he tries again, but still. I live alone and these things are starting to scare me silly.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Glad your okay!!


On a side note, I had somebody come by asking if we needed the lawn mowed, his buddy was a few houses down with the mower and he was walking ahead, he was basically, planning their route.....


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

i might have bought that if anyone else was around and he was not cruising the neighborhood on his bike and my house seems to be the only one he went to. And my lawn had been mowed that morning. I have seen others in the neighborhood do that, but to go to someone's house whose lawn has been mowed and try to walk in, just no way to give him the benefit of the doubt on this one.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

lisgje said:


> i might have bought that if anyone else was around and he was not cruising the neighborhood on his bike and my house seems to be the only one he went to. And my lawn had been mowed that morning. I have seen others in the neighborhood do that, but to go to someone's house whose lawn has been mowed and try to walk in, just no way to give him the benefit of the doubt on this one.


You could try contacting the PD and find out the status of your case. I don't know how it's done where you live, but we used to give out a Case Card that had the ICR or file number written on it. You should be able to call and find out what's going on.
Might be worth it for piece of mind. You can also call and ask to speak with an officer about the follow up and maybe request some extra patrol.
If you have neighborhood teams or community policing or the PD there has assigned patrol areas it should be the same officers in your area most of the time.
That might also be worth a shot.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you for that advice. I did not get anything from the officer, but can call 411 instead of 911 to get further information. Was thinking, if they had picked him up they would have called to ask me to ID him, but that did not happen. Appreciate your post and will follow up. Have been a nervous wreck since this happened.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

well, used to be able to call 411, just tried and it must have changed. does not go to police information anymore.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Apparently 911 is no longer for just emergencies. can call for non emergency issues such as follow up, so I called and they told me to call back tomorrow when the office is on duty again and they will have him call me back with an update. plan on doing that and finding out what happened. Would at least hopefully give me some peace of mind. I feel like I was being staked out by this person that day. I want to say, thank you to everyone for all your great posts about what a great job Chance did. I am so proud of him right now. Now matter what his emotional issues are that we are having problems with, along with his health issues, he proved he can be trusted in a pinch when it comes down to protecting me. Love him so much!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Also want to say, I am not so concerned about him being nice at the front door anymore if I am not there with him. One thing if we are together and I am expecting the person and I expect him to be polite, but from now on, if you are not someone I know, I am not going to restrain him if a stranger tries to come in the house without me. He has proven to me that he is wanting to be a guard dog if I am not at the door with him. Due to what has happened to me in February and this past saturday, I have decided that if you are not a friend and don't have my permission to be here, then you have to deal with Chance. I live alone and after what happened saturday, realize how really vulnerable I can be.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

lisgje said:


> Gosh, I hope not. The thing that has made me really upset is after telling people that I noticed this kid when I was unloading groceries 1/2 hour before this happened and that he obviously saw I was home and alone (I did not mention that on the original post as initially did not think about it till my friends thought he might have been watching me). ..., I am being very diligent and have a rifle in my room. Paranoid a bit, yes I am.


Possibly not paranoid. Read "The Gift of Fear" By Gavin DeBeck. He argues that many people are hurt because they Don't listen to that inner voice that says 'be afraid". 

jelpy


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, spoke to the police who came to my house saturday. they are pretty sure they know who the person is who tried to walk into my house, but since there are no charges pending and they are not 100% sure this is the person, blah, blah, they can't do anything. Why not show me a picture of the kid! I could tell them if it was him or not. They did say they would keep an eye on him and his friends. Guess that is better than nothing. Guessing since he did not actually walk INTO my house, they really can't do anything. Not happy about it, but they did commend me on being diligent, informative and calling them right away. Apparently, my neighborhood is still having a serious issue with break ins. Glad my security system is up and running and that Chance is so quick to react. Kind of wish he had gotten in, Chance would have TORE HIM UP. LOL Not really, but hey, I am angry that it even happened.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I have the same thought. Mayson does it, I have seen it a few times, and hoping the pup does it. IF I welcome a person I make it clear in my voice and actions that the I am inviting the person in and the pup is to accept the person. If I am not welcoming a person, I want the pup to guard and alert. I live on property on a street where no one would know if anything happened. I count on the boys to alert, protect, and back me and my weapon up if needed. I still say, "Great Job Chance!"


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow. That is scary. I am so glad Chance was there for you!! I live alone as well so I understand how you feel. I have little doubt if someone comes into my house without permission Dharma is going for them. She will meet people at the door and bark and waits until I tell her it is okay before she will step aside. 

Tessa, OTOH, not so much. I think someone could break in and actually be in the process of raping me and as long as they stopped to scratch her behind the ears she would lay right there and think "What nice people!". She is scary looking though and I think just seeing her is enough to make a person pause.


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

lisgje said:


> Was thinking, if they had picked him up they would have called to ask me to ID him, but that did not happen.


There would really be no reason for you to have to ID him unless you were witness to a crime. Simply coming to your door and asking to mow the lawn, no matter how suspicious his behavior, isn't a crime (even though I agree he was probably up to no good based on what you described). If they caught him doing something else, they wouldn't need your ID on him. 

Glad your pup was there to protect you, though. It's always nice to know that as goofy and lovable as these guys can be, they have our back when needed.


----------

